# ---->> M A N C O R A <<----



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow que buenas fotos!!, parece hasta Brasil!!, verde al borde de la playa!, hay algunas fotos que inclusive parece que hay una floresta atras de la playa(no se si sera ilusion, no conosco mancora!)
Saludos, y gracias por las fotos.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Excelentes fotos...definitivamente tengo q ir este verano a Mancora, tanto q se ha pospuesto  saludos


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Muy muy muy agradable!!!


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

¿A quién no le encanta Máncora? Es la mejor yapla del Perú.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelente fotos! Se ve tan tropical con las palmeras y esa arena. La comida tambien se ve :drool:, eh.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

a ver mancora...

lo bueno:.. el hermozo color del mar..y el hecho q este a su vez no estan frio,,sus points o discotecas..su vida nocturna en general, sus restaurantes...su entorno..,el clima soleado todo el año.,ves gente de todos los lares.

lo malo; la panamericana es su via principal, es un poco desordenado ( lo cual no es tan malo..siguiendo "esa onda" q se vive tanto aqui como en montañitas), hospedaje , me da la impresion q no hay suficiente.. ..en temporada alta no consegui alguno....me toco dormir en la playa :bash:, transporte....tuve q agarrar 2 buses para regresar a piura,parando en talara..la voz es ir con su propia caña.

hablo de 5 años atras...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Tengo que conocerlo en persona, dicen que se puede ir en cualquier epoca del año?,
Nice pics.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermoso!!!!! Precioso!!!!


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Máncora es muy chvre,las playas son limpias y tiene un ambiente rústico que me gusta, aunque varias cosas deberían mejorar, al ingreso no hay un paso exclusivo para peatones y se tiene que caminar en la pista esquivando a los mototaxis, buses y trailers que pasan a cada ratohno:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:drool: me gusta.... Bue tema LordJC :hi:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bacan lugar, espero poder ir algún día.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Las Pocitas!!!!! Q nostalgia!!!!!!! mis vacaciones de infancia! Cuanto extraño Tumbes y Mancora.......


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Sin duda, un lugar de ensueño.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q bello lugar, paradisiacoo, q linda el agua, cristalinaa, habra q visitar Mancora!!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

mancora es lo maximo


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Lo maximo todo un paraiso.........:banana:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Aj! saquen esos pies X|

Por otro lado Máncora es el paraíso.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué hermoso, confortable, con buena vista, mar cálido y comida a todas luces riquísima. ¿Qué tan cerca del pueblo están esos alojamientos?


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Limeñito said:


> Qué hermoso, confortable, con buena vista, mar cálido y comida a todas luces riquísima. ¿Qué tan cerca del pueblo están esos alojamientos?


a medio minuto en mototaxi jeje


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

*Hoy salio en un diario Local de los futuros proyectos en Mancora.*


*En el marco de desarrollo del Ente Gestor Playas del Norte 
Priorizarán proyectos para su ejecución en Máncora*

En lo concerniente al proyecto del Ente Gestor de Playas del Norte que impulsa el Gobierno Regional Piura a través de la Gerencia Regional de Desarrollo Económico, *entre tales proyectos se mencionó la construcción del terminal terrestre en Máncora; la mejora y rehabilitación vial de la Panamericana Norte en Máncora; la construcción de una planta de transferencia de residuos sólidos para solucionar el problema de la basura; señalización turística; mejora de accesos; proyectos medioambientales que precisa la zona; y todo lo que corresponde a su desarrollo*. 

Para definir el presupuesto requerido se tendría que esperar la elaboración de los expedientes técnicos . Pero se trata de proyectos de gran envergadura, entre los cuales se estima que el de saneamiento sea el de mayor costo, con 13 millones de soles. 

El Presidente del Consejo Regional de Turismo, Jimmy Torres, reconoció que el nivel nacional no ha tenido ninguna intervención directa en Máncora, como tampoco el Gobierno Regional ha podido hacerlo con anterioridad porque la elaboración de proyectos de turismo ha sido función exclusiva del Mincetur. 

Con la transferencia de funciones otorgadas el año anterior, es que el Gobierno Regional ha tomado ahora la batuta en forma concertada con la población. La Municipalidad Distrital por sus bajos recursos tampoco ha podido hacerlo. Se reconoce sin embargo que lo más complejo del proceso es priorizar los proyectos y que estos sean validados. 

Por su parte, Clelia Durand, Directora de Desarrollo Turístico del Mincetur, refirió que los proyectos serán priorizados por los interesados, y los que no tengan financiamiento se buscará que sean financiados por ese portafolio a través de Copesco, o mediante búsqueda de financiamiento en el sector privado, o de fuentes cooperantes. 

Fuente: El Regional.

Esperemos que pronto se ejecuten los proyectos!


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Pendiente*

Otro lugar en la lista de pendientes.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow! muy bello, ni modo me conformare con mis deserticas y frias playas del sur peruano hno:

En un futuro cercano espero conocer esa faceta de las playas peruanas


----------

